
Ask HN: Looking for recommendations on an email client to replace gmail - susanhi
I’ve been using gmail for the past 10+ years and am increasingly getting concerned with the amount of info google has about me, including all of the text of my emails. I know I’m late but am looking for a new email client. Any recommendations? Paid service is ok, as long as I can be relatively sure that the company will still be around for a while.
======
jamdav16
We previously used fastmail.com at our company, fantastic service run by some
very knowledgeable people.

No data mining or profiling, they are fully aware of any retention laws and
relevant data security laws, and they offer an easy to use export tool if you
ever feel you want to shift providers.

More info on their privacy policy:
[https://www.fastmail.com/about/privacy.html](https://www.fastmail.com/about/privacy.html)

~~~
susanhi
Why previously? Who did you change to? Thanks

~~~
jamdav16
We ended up moving to Microsoft's services after a partnership (and the need
for Dynamics). Would have stayed with Fastmail if it was my decision.

------
cimmanom
Are you sure it's an email _client_ you're looking for? The client is just the
software used to read the mail; it's independent from the server that sends
and receives it.

An email client won't help much in terms of privacy if gmail is still your
email service provider.

------
jordansmith
Protonmail is a good choice. I also have used fastmail for some custom
domains.

------
bradknowles
E-mail client? Try mutt.

